# Physical Requirments Issue



## WestieSpidey (28 Nov 2005)

Hey all,
I've been interested in joining the military for some time, but one thing has been holding me back:  I'm not an athlete!  I realize that you don't have to be an athlete to be in the military but it helps, my problem is that I have a knee condition that stops me from doing a lot of running, or quick moving sports or stuff like that.  I had surgery for the condition for this past summer, but it's a slow recovery, is that gonna be a big problem if I try to join?

I am fit enough, 150lbs, 5'9", but I really probably am not going to get much fitter than I am.  I know during BSQ, there is lots of running and shit, and your body is pushed far, my issue is that I might not be able to do all the physical stuff a) because I'm a girl, not as strong b) knee problem.
So any facts would be very useful!
Antaya S


----------



## George Wallace (28 Nov 2005)

You've come to the right place.  Most of the questions you are going to ask have been answered already in the Recruiting and Training Forums.  Just use the Search Function at the top of the page and you should find all/most of your answers.


----------



## Pte_Martin (28 Nov 2005)

I think you mean BMQ not BSQ, There is a lot of running and push-ups, You should work-out your knee by running on your own time. If you can do the min standards...2.4km in under 13 Min's, you can give it a try but I'd wait until you can do 5km on your own. Being a girl isn't an excuse if you put your mind to it you can do it!   Good Luck


----------



## LB (9 Dec 2005)

Hey, I actually have a question regarding running.
Until this summer, I've essentially never done any running in my life.   In fact, until last year in general I was quite the chubby one.   I'm handing in my paperwork soon and will be doing all the testing, and while I am quite certain I can successfully complete all of the physical requirements, I would like to ask some questions about making running a tad easier.
Currently, I run for 12 minutes at a 7:30 min mile on a treadmill every other day (sometimes every two days, such as during exam/midterm periods)
Essentially, my questions are:
Is there any kind of diet I should adopt on days that I run? (for example, no dairy, perhaps?   While the 12minutes isn't too bad, there are some days when I cramp quite badly in my stomach)
Are there any stretches I can do to prevent cramping? (I currently do a few yoga like stretches, but am beginning to think I should be working specifically to strengthen my abdomen)
Realistically by the time I do basic training in the summer, how long should I be able to run, and in what time?

I'm no stranger to hard work or taking a long route for a better outcome, so any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.   Thank you for your time, and I hope some helpful advice will be forthcoming.


----------



## patrick666 (12 Dec 2005)

There are many women in the Canadian forces, because you are a girl is no excuse. My advice is to recover from your injury and then join, it will be easier on your body and the military. 

Cheers.


----------



## Pieman (12 Dec 2005)

> Is there any kind of diet I should adopt on days that I run?



LB, check out the training section on this forum. There is loads of information on physical training you can draw upon.


----------



## Aislinn (13 Dec 2005)

That evil search function!

I'm female, I've passed all my tests, and now I'm waiting to hear back. I've worked bloody hard at it, too. From what my Sig Op fiance tells me (as well as my time on these boards) using the excuse "I'm female" is a no go. I'd be more worried about the injury. You will not be given leaway just because you have one. In fact, it may very well prevent you from getting into the CF. I'd do a thorough search on these boards (the topic has been covered, I promise) and, more importantly perhaps, talk to recruiting. They'll give you a better idea of what to expect with an injury. 

As for running, that too has been covered numerous times. Go to the Training forum and check out some of the posts there. To give you a quick idea though, don't eat for about two hours before you run, get off the treadmill and start running on the streets (the treadmill is no comparison to the road) and search the Canadian Forces website for what exactly you'll have to run for testing and BMQ. It's different for males and females. 

Good luck to you both.


----------



## Forgotten_Hero (13 Dec 2005)

> I've been interested in joining the military for some time, but one thing has been holding me back:  I'm not an athlete!  I realize that you don't have to be an athlete to be in the military but it helps, my problem is that I have a knee condition that stops me from doing a lot of running, or quick moving sports or stuff like that.  I had surgery for the condition for this past summer, but it's a slow recovery, is that gonna be a big problem if I try to join?



Your knee problem could very well be a problem. If its serious enough to warrant surgery, then I'd recommend not joining, especially if you want to join the infantry. Im not a doctor, but I see that as a potential problem for when you have to do ruck marches. 



> Currently, I run for 12 minutes at a 7:30 min mile on a treadmill every other day (sometimes every two days, such as during exam/midterm periods)



Get off the treadmill and go outside. On the treadmill you're just moving your legs. Outside, you're also using your muscles to push you foreward.


----------



## whiteknight_13d (11 Jan 2006)

Hi

MY concern is pretty much the same as the knee issue however for me it's my lower back. See after I run and sprint for about 15 to 20 mins I get this extrem pain and I don't know why. I've already been to see the doctor twice and he say's that there is absolutly nothing wrong wiht my back.And I've been runnig everyday for the past 6 mabe 7 years. But the wierd thing is that I've been getting these pains during the past 3 to 3 and a half weeks. And my concern is if this will hurt my chances at getting in.


----------



## Wynne (13 Jan 2006)

See, I also have a small problem, in regards to my knee.  I guess it's just considered a muscle problem with it so I end up wearing a tensor bandage or even a brace to hold it in place.  The muscles around my patella just aren't that strong.  I'm exercising and such trying to do some work to strengthening them, but it's not working all that well.  The thing is, with the brace, I have absolutely no problem running as I used to be a cross country runner.  I'm out of shape granted, but I can get back there by doing my training.  I've started the process and started doing my tests to get into the CF.  Now, will this problem affect my chances passing the medical and fit test?


----------



## Forgotten_Hero (18 Jan 2006)

> MY concern is pretty much the same as the knee issue however for me it's my lower back. See after I run and sprint for about 15 to 20 mins I get this extrem pain and I don't know why. I've already been to see the doctor twice and he say's that there is absolutly nothing wrong wiht my back.And I've been runnig everyday for the past 6 mabe 7 years. But the wierd thing is that I've been getting these pains during the past 3 to 3 and a half weeks. And my concern is if this will hurt my chances at getting in.



Well, if you do get in (which is a big if if your back is giving you problems) be prepared to suck it up. You'll have to run for longer than 20 minutes, and you'll have ruck marches to deal with aswell.


----------



## midgetcop (18 Jan 2006)

WestieSpidey said:
			
		

> Hey all,
> I've been interested in joining the military for some time, but one thing has been holding me back:  I'm not an athlete!  I realize that you don't have to be an athlete to be in the military but it helps, my problem is that I have a knee condition that stops me from doing a lot of running, or quick moving sports or stuff like that.  I had surgery for the condition for this past summer, but it's a slow recovery, is that gonna be a big problem if I try to join?



I don't know how far along your recovery is, so take my advice with some caution and don't push your knee *too* hard lest you lose any progress with the healing. 

BUT, you need to start working those legs out. Not only do you need to run, but you need to start developing the muscles in your legs to support your bad knee. i.e. some form of weight training. I wouldn't recommend joining until you feel confident that your knee is fully healed and functional. The last thing you want to do is go for your BMQ and have your knee give out on you. 

Oh, and you can *always* be more fit than what you are now. Being fit has little to do with your weight/height ratio, but rather has everything to do with ability.


----------



## midgetcop (18 Jan 2006)

LB said:
			
		

> Hey, I actually have a question regarding running.
> Until this summer, I've essentially never done any running in my life.   In fact, until last year in general I was quite the chubby one.   I'm handing in my paperwork soon and will be doing all the testing, and while I am quite certain I can successfully complete all of the physical requirements, I would like to ask some questions about making running a tad easier.
> Currently, I run for 12 minutes at a 7:30 min mile on a treadmill every other day (sometimes every two days, such as during exam/midterm periods)



Get off the treadmill and hit an actual track or the road. Treadmills are fine for beginners, but do little to simulate an actual *run*. 



> Essentially, my questions are:
> Is there any kind of diet I should adopt on days that I run? (for example, no dairy, perhaps?



As long as you wait about 45 min - 1 hour after eating before you run, you should be fine. 



> Are there any stretches I can do to prevent cramping? (I currently do a few yoga like stretches, but am beginning to think I should be working specifically to strengthen my abdomen)



As a beginner you're probably going to get those stitches and cramps quite often. Luckily (for me anyhoo), they seem to happen less frequently as you become a more adept runner. One thing I used to do *while* I was getting a cramp, I used to hold my arms over my head and flex my abdominal muscles. It sometimes worked.


----------



## polo (18 Jan 2006)

Being female doesn't change much in PT, just make sure you practice at home. The females in my course (during running are not last, ever!) and I even have knee problems (patella fermol syndrome and jumper's knee in both knees) and I'm female and I haven't been behind at all, if you need a brace wear it (they can't get you in trouble if you think you'll get hurt), try not to push yourself too much until your knee is completly healed and make sure you have fun.  ;D

As for stretching in the other post, do the standing quad stretch and the lying one (lying down and doing the quad stretch then taking your other leg and pushing down on the one that is stretching). Do the 3 hamstring stretches, standing (cross one leg over the other and reach for your toes), sitting (put one leg out in front with your other tucked in as if you were sitting cross-legged and reach over your toes, the goal to get your body as close to your leg as possible not necessarily to even reach your toes or stretch your arms) and balancing (push-up position, bring your legs up until they rest flat on the ground (your but will be in the air), take one foot and push the other heel to the ground, then switch). Deltoids and triceps, put one palm between your shoulder blades and take the other hand and push your arm down and toward your head. Abdominus muscles, take one arm and reach over your head to the opposite side of the body bending toward where your hand is reaching, with your free hand grab the hand stretching and pull as far to the side as possible (do that for both sides) and then move your stretching arm forward 45 degrees and pull with your free hand straight forward in that direction (keeping your upper body 'bent' but remaining to face the same direction. 
Any other questions?


----------



## ezz (21 Jan 2006)

I've been going through a lot of these posts in recruiting and training, and have seen a large amount of questions and worrying about not being able to pass the physical test they make you do, (side thought I'd be more worried about BMQ and what you'll have to do there, guaranteed to be 100x worse if you ask me.)  :akimbo: ushup: :fifty:

I'm thinking of joining up to, no nothing has been sent of yet as my wife and I are still in the discussing stages, but what i have been doing thought is preparing for my physical test and for BMQ if I go. For anybody who is interested check this link :

This is the Main Page       http://www.elrfc.forces.gc.ca/Default.asp   

This is the training program they give with standards for combat arms training, well over the min. req. to be accepted.

http://www.elrfc.forces.gc.ca/site/soyez_prets/suggestion/prog_e.pdf 

I'm on week six now and the difference i 've seen from when i started in incredible.
I couldn't do more the 3 chin-ups and now I'm at 10.
Within 4 weeks i was able to meet the standard that they ask for, running and all.

Hope this helps a few of you out there


----------

